# My first scratch build project



## dboone (Mar 22, 2021)

I put together a video on my first scratch build project. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm not a mathematician, so was confused a bit at your calculations of the dimensions. That aside, you did a really good job of videoing your work. I've never worked with sheet styrene and learned a lot about it from watching you. I'm also not patient or hand-steady enough to do work like the windows you showed. But it is a very good teaching video and the building is going to be excellent when you're done. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dboone (Mar 22, 2021)

Fire21 said:


> I'm not a mathematician, so was confused a bit at your calculations of the dimensions. That aside, you did a really good job of videoing your work. I've never worked with sheet styrene and learned a lot about it from watching you. I'm also not patient or hand-steady enough to do work like the windows you showed. But it is a very good teaching video and the building is going to be excellent when you're done. Thanks for sharing!


I struggled a bit with explaining the math. Next time I do some scratch building I'll try be a little more clear. The basic premise is to take a known measurement and get the scale of the photo from that. Then you can use that scale to get the actual size of the building. I use a scale ruler to cut out the styrene pieces, so there isn't any need to then recalculate to HO sacel from the actual size of the building. Like I mentioned in the video you can get buy already made windows and doors from a number of sources, but I wanted to match the prototype in this case.

Glad you enjoyed the video.


----------

